# Chicago Bulls Win NBA Draft Lottery!



## jman23 (Aug 13, 2007)

the bulls win!!! WOW!!!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: the bulls win!!draft lottery*

**** the bulls


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: the bulls win!!draft lottery*

Beasley vs. Rose. Let the debate begin


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

wack


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Can't believe they won.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This belongs in the draft forum.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

the bulls are officially on the clock!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Where "1.7% Chance Of Winning The Lottery - And Winning It" Happens


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

I swear this **** is rigged. Really. 

Jordan's new organization falls in lieu of Chicago. This is pitiful. 

That said, it brings a new dynamic to the contracts of Gordon and Deng.


----------



## bluecro (Oct 13, 2006)

The Bulls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! =(


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

Miami with the 2nd pick. Pressure is off us.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Rose. The new face of the Bulls.

Goodbye Hinrich!!!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

If they still can't win with all those lottery picks now they should contract anyone who is responsible for that franchise.


----------



## jman23 (Aug 13, 2007)

Ruff Draft said:


> Rose. The new face of the Bulls.
> 
> Goodbye Hinrich!!!


LOL


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The Nets have just been shafted out of drafting Melo. This sucks big time, Melo will be a bull


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bulls should take Beasley they're gonna have the same problems the current Bulls team has even with Hinrich gone.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

HB said:


> The Nets have just been shafted out of drafting Melo. This sucks big time, Melo will be a bull


For who? I'd do it for Hinrich and the pick but I doubt Chicago would.


----------



## bluecro (Oct 13, 2006)

This blows this draft is weak besides the top two picks.


----------



## Stay Blazed (May 5, 2008)

The Bulls have to go Beasley here, he'll bring them Championships.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> For who? I'd do it for Hinrich and the pick but I doubt Chicago would.


Nah, they are drafting Rose. Getting rid of Hinrich and maybe Deng. They have too many players to make it work. This is unfair


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

ALRIGHT! Gotta love them ping pong balls! This opens up heaps of opportunities for the Bulls now!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

No reason to trade Hinrich.He'd finally be where he belongs,backing up both backcourt positions.After the year he had and after the contract he signed before that season he's pretty much untradeable unless you have a fire sale.Pretty much sucks to be Ben Gordon and his agent though.You take Rose,keep Hinrich and Sefolasha....Laugh in Gordon's face when he comes looking for more than he's already turned down.Then you sign and trade him to whoever wants him.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

Can gordon play pg?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If I was Chicago, I would take Beasley too and trade Tyrus Thomas as soon as I could.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If you want a pg who takes 30 shots a night and turns it over more than Wade already does then Gordon's your man.


----------



## bluecro (Oct 13, 2006)

Well I hope the Nets still have a shot at Melo now.


----------



## Stay Blazed (May 5, 2008)

jazzy1 said:


> Bulls should take Beasley they're gonna have the same problems the current Bulls team has even with Hinrich gone.


This is exactly right. How long have the Bulls been looking for a scoring big? Deng and Beasley will make an unstopable tandem. Beasley has the potential to be as offensively dominant as Jordan was. Hinrich is more than capable to run the point so drafting Rose doesn't really help and still leaves a big hole on the roster. Drafting Beasley makes them a top 3 team in the east.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I wouldn't say top 3 in the east next year but maybe down the road... damn I really want Beasley in Miami but I think Chicago has to go with Beas... They have enough problem scoring in the middle as it is, Rose won't help that.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

Here's the question. Who is a better fit in Miami, Rose of Beasley? What looks better Wade/Rose/Marrion or Wade/Beasley/Marrion? Is Miami a playoff team next year?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Vivaldi said:


> Here's the question. Who is a better fit in Miami, Rose of Beasley? What looks better Wade/Rose/Marrion or Wade/Beasley/Marrion? Is Miami a playoff team next year?


Beasley.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: the bulls win!!draft lottery*



Marcus13 said:


> Beasley vs. Rose. Let the debate begin


rose is a hometown kid, so it shoukld be a no brianer.


but i want beasley. man beasley is going to be a much better and athletic david west. 10 and 19 right thuuuurrr:clap:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

rose. is it really that close? it's not like they're deciding between a big man (which they need) and a PG. they're deciding between a SF/PF (which they've drafted already in the last several drafts) and a hometown kid and PG (a position they need).


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Bulls are too lucky!! here is what they should do now:

Draft Beastly. Clear space by trading Tyrus or Noah & Duhon to Magic for JJ and the rights to Fran or somthing. Then, trade Hinrich or S&T Gordon for someone like TJ or Calderon.

That gives them:

TJ, Hinrich
Thabo, JJ Redick
Deng, Nocini
Beastly, Fran Vasques
Noah, Gray

Whatever. i think rose is the better player personally, but Beasley fits their needs. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Stay Blazed said:


> This is exactly right. How long have the Bulls been looking for a scoring big? Deng and Beasley will make an unstopable tandem. *Beasley has the potential to be as offensively dominant as Jordan was.* Hinrich is more than capable to run the point so drafting Rose doesn't really help and still leaves a big hole on the roster. Drafting Beasley makes them a top 3 team in the east.


Without even paying attention to your thoughts on the Bulls being 3rd in the East, how can you justify that statement?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

If Paxson had any intestinal fortitude he'd make a run at D-Wade with the first pick. Luckily for the rest of the east he doesn't, and the eternal youth movement will continue sputtering along.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Blue Magic said:


> Bulls are too lucky!! here is what they should do now:
> 
> Draft Beastly. Clear space by trading Tyrus or Noah & Duhon to Magic for JJ and the rights to Fran or somthing. Then, trade Hinrich or S&T Gordon for someone like TJ or Calderon.
> 
> ...



You mean like Sam Bowie fit Portlands Needs?


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

ehmunro said:


> If Paxson had any intestinal fortitude he'd make a run at D-Wade with the first pick. Luckily for the rest of the east he doesn't, and the eternal youth movement will continue sputtering along.


Like the Heat would even consider that


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Vivaldi said:


> Like the Heat would even consider that


God I hope not. Dwade is gifted but injury prone and has a ton of wear and tear from throwing his body around the past few years.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

ehmunro said:


> If Paxson had any intestinal fortitude he'd make a run at D-Wade with the first pick. Luckily for the rest of the east he doesn't, and the eternal youth movement will continue sputtering along.


i would trade bulls 1st along with 3 future 1st rd picks and noah and ben gordon for wade.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

aznzen said:


> i would trade bulls 1st along with 3 future 1st rd picks and noah and ben gordon for wade.


I would not.


----------



## Stay Blazed (May 5, 2008)

Ras said:


> Without even paying attention to your thoughts on the Bulls being 3rd in the East, how can you justify that statement?


Beasley is the kind of player that will be able to score 40 points any given night. He'll be a dominant go to scorer when the team needs him to be. I don't think he's going to average 28 ppg like Jordan did as a rookie, but he'll be that alpha scorer that can take over a game and drop 50 if the team needs him to. He'll be who the Bulls look to take the game winning shot every time. 

In Chicago I project him as a super Charles Barkeley. If they take him I'm very confident that my 2008 draft bold statement that Beasley will retire with more Championships than Lebron will come true. He's a perfect fit for that team and will carry Chicago back to powerhouse status in the east.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

The Krakken said:


> I would not.


dude wade is too young to pass up. he's a top 5 player when healthy. beasley or rose could be the next mateen cleaves and/or ed o'bannon.


or a kenny anderson and/or david west at best


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

aznzen said:


> i would trade bulls 1st along with 3 future 1st rd picks and noah and ben gordon for wade.



I still wouldn't do that. Why would anyone trade their franchise player for an unproven prospect and filler?


----------



## budselig (Jun 18, 2004)

will the bulls trade a couple of their young players such as gordon or hinrich for an additional first rounder in this year's draft, perhaps mid-first round. it would be a shame to deal young talent for merely expiring contract veterans


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

the Bulls have so many talented players, lol

they have hinrich, hughes and a rfa gordon at pg/sg
they have gooden, tyrus, Nocioni, Noah at sf/pf

I dont know who they take honestly. There are cases to be made for either. The case for Rose is that Hinrich is not very good. The case against that is that they have lots of money tied up in Hinrich, and while Beasley plays at a deep position, he provides inside scoring which none of those other bigs really do.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

as a Heat fan, I really want Rose

Heat have not had a dominant pg in so long. And in todays NBA, im thinking how dominant Wade and Rose would be at getting to the line and taking over games.


----------



## budselig (Jun 18, 2004)

i dont think larry hughes can legitimately qualify as 'talented' anymore since he's failed for several years in a row


----------



## budselig (Jun 18, 2004)

"today's nba" lol. this nonsense being spewed by tard espn analysts should be squelched immediately. size matters now as much as ever. the celtics, pistons, and spurs are all top defensive teams. the east finals are a slugfest. the celts have garnett, the spurs have duncan. the lakers were put 'over the top' into contender status with the addition of a top big man, gasol. "today's nba" is about talented size and talent period just like it always has been. it's not a small man's game it's a big man's game and a good at basketball man's game.

that said i think the team picking first goes with rose to try and hit the home run: he may have a bigger ceiling than beasley. but that decision isn't made because of "today's nba," which is identical to "yesterday's nba."


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I want Rose on the Bulls.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

So it's Rose right? The kid is from Chicago and they need a point guard.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Vivaldi said:


> Like the Heat would even consider that


The Bulls have some pieces they can add to Rose to make it more palatable for the Heat. The Heat rebuild around Rose and Beasley. It would take balls and creativity, which is why Paxson would never take the chance.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Chicago needs Rose, but unless Rose is Stephon Marbury (in terms of sheer talent), he is not ready to start in the NBA after only one year in college. Bulls still don't have a coach either. If they draft Rose, they better be going up and down.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Yeah, but Beasley isn't going to be better than Deng or Gooden right away either. The Bulls biggest problem is their ****ty guard play, they have a lot of solid pieces in the front court. And a lot of young guys who have shown promise.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I was wondering if Calipari might change his mind about going to CHicago,but I bet he'd have to pay a big buyout.It certainly wouldn't do much for his reputation if he signed an extension and then bailed a couple of weeks later


----------

